# Books & Videos



## gdebojyoti (Sep 9, 2013)

Can someone please tell me about some good books & video tutorials (YouTube or otherwise) on the following subjects?

Algorithms
C
Java
Data Structure using C
Data Structure using Java
C++
C#
ASP.NET
PHP
SQL
JavaScript

Multiple books on a subject are okay if they are required to cover topics of beginner as well as advanced level.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 10, 2013)

For Algorithms : *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Focw.mit.edu%2Fcourses%2Felectrical-engineering-and-computer-science%2F6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-spring-2008%2Findex.htm&ei=lyouUuz-G4eFrAeCi4CYDw&usg=AFQjCNH8Bk-bFCJAPJmnGQrect9M4yhmlg&bvm=bv.51773540,d.bmk

For Java : *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fitunes.apple.com%2Fin%2Fitunes-u%2Fprogramming-methodology%2Fid384232896&ei=wyouUqL7NoemrQfi04GYDw&usg=AFQjCNEJRkFlAIdonWfuJWohkMPc9cNaSQ&bvm=bv.51773540,d.bmk

You can also check :

1. Freevideolectures.com
2. Udacity.com

And for books if you're a beginner then I would recommend the Head First series

*shop.oreilly.com/category/series/head-first.do


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I'll have a look at them.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 15, 2013)

Could someone please tell me about the other subjects too?


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 15, 2013)

Check out lynda.com for video tutorials (not free)
They are available for a variety of subject and have been great for me


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 16, 2013)

Can you be specific about the subjects ?


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Deepak,

For programming eBooks you can visit: IT eBooks - Free Download - Big Library.

I used to download a bunch from that website every month. A good one.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks .. will try and let you know .. but I guess OP was looking for lectures


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Books &amp; Videos*

I was looking for books as well as videos.
Unfortunately I cannot be more specific. 

I am having a look at the links already given, btw. Thanks all. 

@ramkumarvcbe: I wasn't actually looking for a place to download the books. I wanted to know the names of the particular books which most of the readers here find to be very good.
For instance, one of the best books on Java is the one by Herbert Schildt. That's what I meant.
But thanks anyway.


----------

